# "King Arthur" Movie



## ericfromcowtown (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone had the misfortune of watching this  2004 version of the King Arthur story?

Apart from the normal feminist warrior-princess motif, there is a religious theme throughout the movie.

Arthur is depicted as a native-Briton who had converted to Christianity and was the sole Christian amongst the "knights of the round table." He defends Christianity from the barbs of his copatriots until he finds out that his mentor, Pelagius (yes, that Pelagius), has been excommunicated. Christianity, he tells his knights, has each man choosing his own eternal destiny. Once Pelagius is branded a heretic, however, he sees that Christianity has become corrupt and misguided, a story that is illustrated by the sadistic Christian monks, who they encounter on their journey torturing pagans until they repent. The movie ends with Arthur, once again a pagan, marrying the Avatar-like "warrior princess" in a pagan ceremony.

If you could stiffle the nausea, it was an interesting propaganda piece to watch critically. Since we took it out from the library, I can say it was worth what we paid for it.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 21, 2011)

it's curious the way the woman with bow and arrow takes centre stage on the poster, despite the title! 
Thanks for the run-down. I don't think I could stick watching the film, so it was interesting and also useful


----------



## Rufus (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw it years ago, didn't know Christianity actually played much of a part in it and, that Christianity being Pelagianism. Of course it, it has the goal of being against the organized church as a cruel and unjust organization (and no doubt later Catholicism did do such things), however Augustine I doubt would approve of monks walking about torturing people....oh well.


----------

